
The Ultimate Ethical Dilemma: Why Self-Driving Cars Must Be Programmed to Kill - Schiphol
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/542626/the-ultimate-ethical-dilemma-why-self-driving-cars-must-be-programmed-to-kill/
======
Schiphol
Link to the original paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1510.03346](http://arxiv.org/abs/1510.03346). It hadn't
occurred to me that self-driving cars would put manufacturers in the position
of actually having to make a decision on the various trolley-problem
scenarios. That's a pretty neat point.

